# Professor Presas 75th birthday.



## mtbates (Dec 18, 2011)

December 19th 2011 would have been the professors 75th birthday. By 2pm est on this date,  the names of this years IMAF Blackbelt Hall of Fame  inductees will be announced at www.remypresasimaf.com. 
These are the people he was thinking about 6 months before his death.  This is the reason he traveled to Philadelphia in February of 2001.These are the names he related to me. These are his wishes. Please honor his memory by keeping a good thought for him. 
Several years ago in his living room in Alameda, Ca., the late Wally Jay said to me " Michael, he was my best friend, I miss him every day."
Sounds about right.


----------

